
Show HN: The Ontology for the Call of Cthulhu Character Sheets - acomagu
https://github.com/acomagu/ccs
======
acomagu
Ontology Specification:
[https://ontology.acomagu.me/ccs/](https://ontology.acomagu.me/ccs/)

